# Avet reel repair



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Does anyone know of someone who can do repairs on an Avet reel in the Pensacola area?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Ocean Master

https://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f52/nib-penn-722z-reel-920190


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I do Avets of all configurations. 

Keith 712-1650


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Let me guess, a bad bearing?


----------



## Seachaser 186 (Apr 9, 2009)

Probably - it's grinding when I turn the handle if drag is engaged. Ocean Master I will get in touch. Thanks


----------

